# classic East Bay Rides



## truthrider (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm going to give road biking a try after many years away from it. Pleas share some of you favorite rides. Looking for something that is not a car death trap, challenging and scenic. I live in Danville and would like to start there at first. Mt. Diablo is an obvious choice.

Thanks
Martin


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*Check out Diablo Cyclists*



truthrider said:


> I'm going to give road biking a try after many years away from it. Pleas share some of you favorite rides. Looking for something that is not a car death trap, challenging and scenic. I live in Danville and would like to start there at first. Mt. Diablo is an obvious choice.
> 
> Thanks
> Martin


Diablo Cyclists has route sheets online of most of the common loops in your area. Give 'em a call!


----------



## JAishima (Apr 29, 2003)

*Morgan Territory and Diablo*



truthrider said:


> I'm going to give road biking a try after many years away from it. Pleas share some of you favorite rides. Looking for something that is not a car death trap, challenging and scenic. I live in Danville and would like to start there at first. Mt. Diablo is an obvious choice.
> 
> Thanks
> Martin


One of the nicer rides I do a couple of times a year is Morgan Territory and Mt. Diablo, starting in Walnut Creek and working clockwise (MT, then Diablo). Since you're in Danville, maybe you can climb up South Gate (to the summit?), then back down Northgate. Stop in Clayton, then head to Morgan Territory. You can then cruise back around to Danville.

This ride is usually about 70 miles. Morgan Territory doesn't usually have too many cars and has a very nice climb.

Palomares and/or Calaveras are also fairly quiet (once off the main roads) and have nice climbs.

Enjoy!


----------



## outofthesaddle (Aug 15, 2002)

*A couple of Diablo rides from Danville*

Both have some good climbing.


30 Miles - South Gate to the junction (or the summit if you want) back down the north gate to Walnut Creek and back to Danville via San Ramon Valley Blvd. About 30 Miles.

60 miles Longer ride around the base of Diablo - South Gate to the junction (or the summit if you want) back down the north gate to Walnut Creek then out toward Clayton Via Ygnacio. South via Marsh road to Morgan Territory. Manning to Highland and return to Danville via Tassajara 

If you are interested in doing either of these loops, let me know via PM and I can try to put together a set of turn by turn directions.

Cheers.


----------



## RoadieFool (Oct 25, 2004)

What about Mt. Hamilton? Can anybody offer any direction or info?

Thanks


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Well...*



RoadieFool said:


> What about Mt. Hamilton? Can anybody offer any direction or info?
> 
> Thanks


You can ride up Mt. Hamilton from Livermore, up Mines Road, or from San Jose, up Mt. Hamilton Road. It's shorter from the San Jose side. These guys organize a cool ride:

https://hillsidegraphics.com/hamilton-challenge/

Here's their route:

<img src="https://hillsidegraphics.com/hamilton-challenge/mhc_map04.jpg">


Or you can do both Mt. Diablo and Hamilton on this ride: https://www.bbcnet.com/DevilMountain/devilmountain.asp


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

RoadieFool said:


> What about Mt. Hamilton? Can anybody offer any direction or info?


Mt. Hamilton is a fun ride. The San Jose side is not very steep, so almost anyone can do it. I usually start at Alum Rock Park. The back exit out of the park takes you near the bottom of Mt. Hamilton Road. From there, just follow the road up to the observatory. You can't get lost. There is a water fountain at Grant Ranch Park (about 1/3 of the way up).

The top half of the climb has little shade, so bring lots of water and sun screen.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Some guy posted this in mtbr.com nor cal...*



johnny99 said:


> Mt. Hamilton is a fun ride. The San Jose side is not very steep, so almost anyone can do it. I usually start at Alum Rock Park. The back exit out of the park takes you near the bottom of Mt. Hamilton Road. From there, just follow the road up to the observatory. You can't get lost. There is a water fountain at Grant Ranch Park (about 1/3 of the way up).
> 
> The top half of the climb has little shade, so bring lots of water and sun screen.


http://content.scu.edu/cgi-bin/docviewer.exe?CISOROOT=/svhocdm&CISOPTR=1161

It's a 90 year old ride report with photos of a bike ride up Mt. Hamilton. Cycling and bike camping have changed a lot since then. ;+)


----------



## datenschwanz (Jun 20, 2004)

*from danville to bliss and back!*

Hiya!

Here's one:

Start on Danville Blvd and go south to Crow Canyon or Norris Canyon road and turn right. Go to Castro Valley and Turn right. Go to Redwood Rd and turn right. Take that to Pinehurst and turn right. That takes you to Moraga Way, which takes you to the bike path to Diablo Blve. Take that to Main st, turn right and youre almost home!

cheers!


----------

